# موقع جامد في الالكترونيات وهناك المزيد



## bebo13 (1 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
استفدت جدا من هذا ال link وارجو ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع 
وهذه هي هديتي لكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
www.schematicsforfree.com
اذا اعجبكم اعدكم ان شاء الله بالمزيد من المواقع المتميزة بفضل الله


----------



## wallfire (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي على جهدك


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي على جهدك


----------



## haam2924 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## md_zamel (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح السعيد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا مساعدتى انا اريد تقوية نفسى فى الإلكترونيات لذلك اطلب من حضراتكم احبتى الكرام مساعدتى فى ذلك بالآتى:
1- تزويدى باكبر عدد من اسماء واشكال القطع الإلكترونية.
2- كيفية اختبار هذه القطع وياحبذا لوكان هناك صور او فيديو لذلك ان امكن .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عزو الجزائري (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم..
بارك الله فيك..


----------



## سليمان س ر (15 فبراير 2008)

لا يمكن التحميل من الموقع الا بالاشتراك الغير مجاني . شكرا


----------



## الجناحي (15 فبراير 2008)

many thanks for the amaizing site


----------



## العامل لأجله (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله في جهودكم،،،


----------



## eexee2006 (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور على الموقع


----------



## h_z (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## مروان حسون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedeko (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## A.Sayad (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## روحي سما (7 يناير 2010)

مشكورررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## mo7a galal (9 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوريين اخي


----------



## عماد الكبير (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك واصلح للك شانك


----------



## محمد 30 (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور يأخي علي المجهود الجميل


----------



## اشرف عبد الخبير (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoud me (11 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## khaled hariri (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled hariri (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق الحديد (16 يونيو 2010)

موقع رائع شكرا لك .......​


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## اشرف الاجودي (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك لخدمة العلم والناس ياباشمهندس ياكبيييييييييييييييير


----------



## عمرو الخروصي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا الرابط 
واتمنا من الله التوفيق لك


----------



## المهندس الصاك (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لو لا التحميل


----------



## waddahYemen (1 يناير 2011)

nice one, thanks


----------



## somateur (3 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## assasa2011 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.Ata (6 يونيو 2011)

Thank you.........alot


----------



## samy_elmasrey (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## agep (19 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## hussien95 (19 فبراير 2012)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## tarek495 (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moez1 (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم الرجاء من الاخوه ان يمدوني بدروس في 
lcd programation par pic16f877


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

​شكرررا لك اخي


----------



## aissa70 (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## baseta (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف درويش احمد (7 مارس 2013)

جيد


----------



## اشرف درويش احمد (7 مارس 2013)

اريد كتاب عن كل شيئ فى الالكترونيات


----------

